# What's next?



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

The TT left a couple of years ago now and it's yet to be replaced. It's come to the point where we need another car more and more but I'm at a complete loss. Nothing really grabs me (in my budget).

Looking to spend about £15k, no more as its cash and I don't do credit. The car needs to have relatively good performance, 4 seats and loads of toys. I know the TT fits the bill but ive had one and want something different.

You can get e46 M3's for this kind of money now and it's what I keep coming back to when pondering options. Others I've thought about are mk5 R32 or E90 convertibles although the E90 is pushing the limits of the budget.

Has anyone got any suggestions? Also, can anyone recommend a good BMW forum as I think that's the way I'm headed?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

135 Coupe?


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

DPG said:


> 135 Coupe?


+1. This car is massively quick. Quite understated. But a monster lies beneath. As quick as E90 M3 to a ton ish. Brilliant car.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks chaps! I'll look into this as I'd forgotten about these!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

You'll just about get a 2006 650ci for £15k... That's what I'd go for.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

135 out of budget, lovely car but a bit too expensive.

Sorry spandex, I just don't like the 6 series.

Had a look at a mint condition r32 yesterday in metallic blue. Lovely motor from a VW dealer for £3k under budget. But, it's just a golf.... That sounds and goes nicely......


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

What about mercedes?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Or a an alfa?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Went to see a 2008 R32 DSG with a few options in blue metallic. The colour is fantastic!

Nice car, didn't get a test drive but the heated seats were pretty snug and there were loads of goodies to play with. The sound.... Wow and it didn't have a miltek...

Think I've given up on the m3 reading about general running costs, plus in my price bracket they are all high milers.

Alfa, no thanks - look good but I've just never fancied them.

Also starting to look at edition 30's but I keep coming back to the 4wd of the r32 as well as its styling which I really like. This was a 5 door too so practical......


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

J55TTC said:


> Think I've given up on the m3 reading about general running costs, plus in my price bracket they are all high milers.


£15k will get you an M3 with less than 50k on it. What would you consider high mileage??


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think R32s are a great buy, but they're hardly cheap to run. Fuel and servicing costs will be on par with a BMW.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Kell said:


> I think R32s are a great buy, but they're hardly cheap to run. Fuel and servicing costs will be on par with a BMW.


Also I'm pretty sure the tax on 2006+ R32's is £400+. :?


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

A5? Alfa GT?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

This http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


----------



## herukano (Aug 24, 2012)

Nissan 350z ? Skyline r34 ? my personal favorite Lotus Exige SC


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

herukano said:


> Nissan 350z ? my personal favorite Lotus Exige SC


Did you read the original post?


----------



## herukano (Aug 24, 2012)

DPG said:


> herukano said:
> 
> 
> > Nissan 350z ? my personal favorite Lotus Exige SC
> ...


Ooops missed the 4 seat bit , !


----------



## herukano (Aug 24, 2012)

If practicality is the order of the day 50k S4 can be hit for around 15k


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Bias opinion but look at a mini, I went from a Q7 to a mini with two kids and it's the best fun for the money. We also have a A3 sportback so not our only car but worth a look and real fun.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Test drives of 2 r32's over and the manual is a manual the DSG feels like I'm playing the playstation! I like both boxes it was just the manual was in bad shape body wise.

The dsg is mint condition, has more gadgets and £500 cheaper so is a no brainer really.

Thanks for all the suggestions, it's appreciated but think my mind is made up, especially as I'm 3.5k under budget.

Probably going to go do the deal on a 2007 30,000 mile deep blue pearl dsg in mint condition.

Tax is harsh but who cares, the dealer will foot the first 12 months!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

J55TTC said:


> Test drives of 2 r32's over and the manual is a manual the DSG feels like I'm playing the playstation! I like both boxes it was just the manual was in bad shape body wise.
> 
> The dsg is mint condition, has more gadgets and £500 cheaper so is a no brainer really.
> 
> ...


Good choice buddy the DSG is slick just make sure you have warranty to cover any issues on it. Under budget is always good and you'll need some of that to foot the road tax next year. Colour is also great and the engine sound will keep you smiling from ear to ear, week in, week out. Front styling is also superb - this is a car I considerd myself when contemplating what to move to after the TT.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks Naresh,

Really chuffed should get it Thursday.

33k miles 5dr Mk5 DSG in deep blue pearl. 
Full leather
Lux pack
Xenons, multi function steering wheel, heated seats, highline dis, auto wipe & lights as standard.

Bodywork/paint is near on perfect, I struggled to find fault with it.

VW dealer so 12 months warrantee and I've got them to do a service, dsg and haldex oil change as part of the deal. In the end I was going to walk away as the were not having any of the tax but they did 12 months after a lot of debate


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Great result [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Post some pics when you get her.

Dan


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Will do, thanks DPG


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

J55TTC said:


> Thanks Naresh,
> 
> Really chuffed should get it Thursday.
> 
> ...


How much is the the tax??


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

£460  thankfully the dealer paid the first 12 months!

Worth it though, I'm real chuffed


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

congratulations, car looks beautiful. i thought about these but they seem so expensive compared (in my head) to the focus st/megane 225.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks. Yes they are expensive to run. I've been watching the dis mpg and I've just switched it to fuel range..... But they're as depressing as each other really.

It's a car to be enjoyed not a daily commuter. Will only be doing 5k per year tops most likely only half that.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Lovely looking car and they do make a nice sound BUT needs Lowering, Spacers and a set of BBS LM's :wink:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Great pics and the best choice in colour for an R32. Personally I think it would look great with a set of the Mk6 Golf R wheels, shame I just sold my set.










But this car also really seems to suit the Gallardo reps..... 8)










Modding wise there is so much potential to make this a really stunning example.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks Naresh.

Modding will remain at the bottom of the list if priorities for quite a while. Got a couple of bathrooms and loads of redecorating that needs doing so will be modding the house for the foreseeable future.


----------

